# Scabs on ears



## Bonita21

I've seen other posts on this with a variety of answers.....Please respond if you know the cause and how to fix it.

My chi is 17 months old. She has black scabs on the edge of both ears. Same spot on both ears. I put neosporin on them and the scabs come off but as soon as the neosporin dries up the scabs come back. Her ears used to stand perfect, now they both droop. She has been to the vet. He is stumped. Skin scrape was negative for parasites. No mites. He thought maybe allergies. She got her rabies shot in January. The drooping ears started in February. Scabs started in March. In February the vet put her on Amoxicillan with no results. He then gave her prednisone. No results. I switched her food to grain free which seemed to help somewhat. Her ears still droop but not as bad as in February but the scabs are still occuring. She is happy, plays normal, eats normal, scratches them every so often. I have another chihuahua. He does not have the scabs so whatever it is is not contagious. The only other thing I can think of is her dish is metal which I just switched to plastic. Any ideas??

She does not have fleas and has never had fleas. I put Advantix on her and she has never had a reaction to it.

I contacted the breeder who has no idea what is going on so I came to your website for some help. Thanks for responding.


----------



## AussieLass

My "outside dogs" the Mastiffs get that from fly bites. A little Vaseline smeared on keeps them at bay. 

In your situation it would also soften the scab and keep it off with consistent use until it may eventually go away just as fast & oddly as it came.


----------



## Jennmay

Yeah the only thing I could think of was flies maybe to since your vet gives all clear for medical reason. I had an indoor/out cat that used to get his ear bit and I did the same as AussieLass used Vaseline on the ears.


----------



## MChis

What does she eat for a food? Maya had scabs all over both of her ears when we got her. Started her on raw & scabs were gone in a few weeks.  I did try her on a premade w/grains & she got a few scabs back...so I think hers is a grain allergy. Good luck in finding a solution!


----------



## svdreamer

Gonzo when I adopted him had scabs all over both his ears. this is what the vet diagnosed:

*There is also a rare blood vessel disorder were dogs can get ulcerations around the edges of their ears. It is called a ear margin vasculitis. They do not know what causes it. It has to be diagnosed with a biopsy. Your vet may not have heard of it. It can be treated with pentoxyfilline which is an oral medication. I just thought I would mention this.*


I put him on the medicine and it cleared right up. you may want to mention this condition to your vet.


----------



## Chi Nation

svdreamer said:


> Gonzo when I adopted him had scabs all over both his ears. this is what the vet diagnosed:
> 
> *There is also a rare blood vessel disorder were dogs can get ulcerations around the edges of their ears. It is called a ear margin vasculitis. They do not know what causes it. It has to be diagnosed with a biopsy. Your vet may not have heard of it. It can be treated with pentoxyfilline which is an oral medication. I just thought I would mention this.*


You toom the words right out of my mouth lol I was just getting ready to suggest this. Two of our Mastiffs where treated for it and it cleared up fairly quick.


----------



## Dexiehuahua

Dexter has this too! Ever since he was about 6 months old. I had switched to totw, so thought it was a food allergy. It did get better when we switched food, but lately, a few are coming back. The fur where the scabs are has never grown back and all the edges of his ears are black. The vet never gave me an answer, thinking it was food allergy bc he has hair loss and was itching too. I am going to tell her about this, I don't think she's ever heard of it. Does one treatment fix it permanently?


----------



## svdreamer

Dexiehuahua said:


> Dexter has this too! Ever since he was about 6 months old. I had switched to totw, so thought it was a food allergy. It did get better when we switched food, but lately, a few are coming back. The fur where the scabs are has never grown back and all the edges of his ears are black. The vet never gave me an answer, thinking it was food allergy bc he has hair loss and was itching too. I am going to tell her about this, I don't think she's ever heard of it. Does one treatment fix it permanently?


Gonzo only got treated the one time and it never came back. I don't know if that is normal or not.


----------



## Dexiehuahua

svdreamer said:


> Gonzo only got treated the one time and it never came back. I don't know if that is normal or not.


Thanks


----------



## bayoumah

hi do the ears itch are they being scatched on sores


----------



## missydawn

svdreamer said:


> Gonzo when I adopted him had scabs all over both his ears. this is what the vet diagnosed:
> 
> *There is also a rare blood vessel disorder were dogs can get ulcerations around the edges of their ears. It is called a ear margin vasculitis. They do not know what causes it. It has to be diagnosed with a biopsy. Your vet may not have heard of it. It can be treated with pentoxyfilline which is an oral medication. I just thought I would mention this.*
> 
> 
> I put him on the medicine and it cleared right up. you may want to mention this condition to your vet.


Missy has this and takes the same medicine.She is doing very good on it.


----------

